# Passenger pick ups and drop offs in a state you are not registered in?



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if we pick up a passenger in a higher rate state and drop that passenger off in that same higher rate state, would we be paid by Uber at our regular lower state rate or at whatever the rate is in the state we did the fare in?


----------



## ubetrippin (Jan 1, 2015)

Well now that Fuber dropped PA to the same rate as NJ, it doesn't matter now, does it? But to answer your question, the prevailing rate is applied from the state that your pick up from, ie pick up in PA, drop anywhere in the country, you get PA's rate.


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

It does matter. We can work in Connecticut who has a higher rate than NJ.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you can only workin in a region that you are accepted for. for most people...that's only 1
but basically you can pick up in your region,and drop off in any region
but you cant go pick up in Connecticut if you arent signed up/registered for there

even if its possible to get assigned to 2 regions,its probably not worth it driving the dead miles to and from it

but close regions are normally one (like the state of maryland/northen VIRGINA and city of DC,all one region)


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

The pickup location is what determines your rate, no matter what. As far as whether you can make pickups, it's going to depend on that area's regulations.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Mavrik said:


> Does anyone know if we pick up a passenger in a higher rate state and drop that passenger off in that same higher rate state, would we be paid by Uber at our regular lower state rate or at whatever the rate is in the state we did the fare in?


Don't understand how you guys are allowed to work in another state. Out here in the west I wanted to go to Phoenix and drive for the winter and I was told that we could only drive in the state that we are registered in. Talk about discrimination, how do you guys do it. I was recently in Phoenix and tried to turn on the app and received a message saying I was not authorized to work here.


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> you can only workin in a region that you are accepted for. for most people...that's only 1
> but basically you can pick up in your region,and drop off in any region
> but you cant go pick up in Connecticut if you arent signed up/registered for there
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you are getting your information from. I can say that you will be able to make pick ups and drops offs in other areas, states, and cities without ever requesting or asking Uber for permission to work in that region. It will all depend on the area or state you want to do it in.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Washington DC, Virginia, Maryland is more or less a special market. Because most people live in other states, not directly in Washington DC. That special market is also a tight radius around DC. I'm sure other drivers can explain it better.



tomabq said:


> Don't understand how you guys are allowed to work in another state. Out here in the west I wanted to go to Phoenix and drive for the winter and I was told that we could only drive in the state that we are registered in. Talk about discrimination, how do you guys do it. I was recently in Phoenix and tried to turn on the app and received a message saying I was not authorized to work here.


Other states are different, like Illinois. I can only pick up in Illinois - I can not pick up in Wisconsin or Indiana. I can drop off in any state, if that's what the Uber rider wants.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You can pickup anywhere. If the app doesn't let you go online under your current account, it means you'll have to create a new account specifically for the area and meet all their requirements.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You can pickup anywhere. If the app doesn't let you go online under your current account, it means you'll have to create a new account specifically for the area and meet all their requirements.


Really? I was under the impression the plate on your car had to match the state you registered in with Uber? Did something change?


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Really? I was under the impression the plate on your car had to match the state you registered in with Uber? Did something change?


I don't think that is the case. I'm in the Florida Panhandle and ran into a driver that lives and car tag was from AL.

He drives from Mobile AL to work here.
They don't have Uber in AL.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Really? I was under the impression the plate on your car had to match the state you registered in with Uber? Did something change?


This is also my understanding. We no longer have an office here in Albuquerque, however when we did I was told that if we would like to drive in another state we had to register our vehicle in that state.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

XavierKnight said:


> I don't think that is the case. I'm in the Florida Panhandle and ran into a driver that lives and car tag was from AL.
> 
> He drives from Mobile AL to work here.
> They don't have Uber in AL.


So how is this possible if he has AL plates? Albuquerque is so slow during the winter months, with the rate cuts and slow biz I'm down from $1200-1500 to $400-$500 a week. Why can we not be authorized to go spend a couple months in another state?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It will depend on the requirements/regulations for the area. For most (possibly all) areas where you don't need professional licensing, there's not really a rule about which state your plates are from. With professional licensing, it tends to be more strict.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

I


thehappytypist said:


> It will depend on the requirements/regulations for the area. For most (possibly all) areas where you don't need professional licensing, there's not really a rule about which state your plates are from. With professional licensing, it tends to be more strict.


 believe that is wrong, there are no special licenses in this area. According to John ( he heads up the southwest area) when Uber opens up in any state they say only individuals which are licensed in that state. Yet I see this is not the case as we can see from this thread and others.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It may have to do with different state regulations, then. A New Jersey driver can go online in Connecticut and vice versa. NYC drivers can pickup in New Jersey, all without doing anything special.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

For the record I have no idea. What the CSR said sounds reasonable and possible. I just never went past my initial question because it doesn't really apply to me and where I'm at.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

tomabq said:


> Don't understand how you guys are allowed to work in another state. Out here in the west I wanted to go to Phoenix and drive for the winter and I was told that we could only drive in the state that we are registered in. Talk about discrimination, how do you guys do it. I was recently in Phoenix and tried to turn on the app and received a message saying I was not authorized to work here.


You would have to apply to work in Phoenix.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

pengduck said:


> You would have to apply to work in Phoenix.


This is my point, why can others go to other states and drive and others can not?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

tomabq said:


> This is my point, why can others go to other states and drive and others can not?


It's about regulations. For some places it has something to do with the background check - how stringent it has to be. If the bgc for your account's area doesn't meet or exceed the standards for the other area you're in, you can't go online. It's weird and complicated and I'm glad I'm not the one who had to set up all that geofencing.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

First in CT you can drive if your from Jersey. 

Second don't drive to CT. see my cost breakdown in the Connecticut section. It's a loser.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> First in CT you can drive if your from Jersey.
> 
> Second don't drive to CT. see my cost breakdown in the Connecticut section. It's a loser.


THIS. I don't drive, I've never been to CT, but even I can tell that it's a graveyard. Uber hasn't caught on very well.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> THIS. I don't drive, I've never been to CT, but even I can tell that it's a graveyard. Uber hasn't caught on very well.


That's not true. CT Is hopping but it's not worth the dead miles to and from.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

from what I read, if leave your market, you cant even sign on in that other market, unless of course somehow you are approved there and stuff already
but again, most people are signed up in ONE region
but i guess according to this post, you seriously can pick up anybody from anywhere in the united states ???????????????????????? I under stand though picking up in your region,say new york, and dropping them off in los angelos(at new york rate)
never knew you could then just log in to los angelos, and a ping, and ride the pax back to New york.......


----------

